# It's snowing!!!!!



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

Just was outside and there is nice dusting of snow.  It is still snowing now too, but not supose to get too much.

I always like snow on Christmas Eve. 

:snow:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Well i am glad someone is happy to see snow.  We are to get some tomorrow for Christmas Day   I hope not Bah Humbug  Snow and i do not get along.  I will take a sprinkle of snow then it goes


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



> Just was outside and there is nice dusting of snow.



I guess Mother Nature is de-dandruffing her hair to get ready for the New Year.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> I guess Mother Nature is de-dandruffing her hair to get ready for the New Year.




Ewwww 

Mother nature should use Head and Shoulders instead if that is the case :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



> Mother nature should use Head and Shoulders instead if that is the case



She usually just wears a hat.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> She usually just wears a hat.



cause Canada is where the brain is at.  :teehee:  we make a poem :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

She's probably a blond, then


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> She's probably a blond, then



But if she wearing hat (Canada) , wouldn't snow fall on you Daniel?  :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Since it did snow in Florida 32 years ago in 1977, I guess some of it isn't always filtered out.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> It did snow in Florida 32 years ago in 1977, so I guess some of it isn't always filtered out.



It stopped snowing here now.  Just little dusts of snow about now.  Mostly just looked like it rained.

Was there a lot of snow in 1977?  

I remember first time I visit Florida, there was a snow storm here that followed down as far as Georgia and closed down the I75.  Lucky we got there ahead of the snow, but a big storm came.

I never see thunder and lightening like that, ever before.  Wasn't until this summer when we get a really bad storm here, that reminded me of that.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Kindof:



> Plant City measured nearly two inches (five cm) on the ground, and Orlando, Daytona Beach and Vero Beach confirmed falling snow or snow on the ground.
> 
> While observers at Miami International Airport never officially reported snow, radar picked up echos of snow falling around the city, and there were numerous public sightings of the unusual precipitation, including some from Miami Beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Did you ever be in snow before?  Would have had to be outside Florida then.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Yes, I have gone on vacation to Colorado, etc. during the winter, but only when I was a kid.  Back then, I thought it was rather unexciting and overrated


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> Yes, I have gone on vacation to Colorado, etc. during the winter, but only when I was a kid.  Back then, I thought it was rather unexciting and overrated



Not being use to that kind of cold would put a damper on the spirit of enjoying the snow I would assume :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

So, are you enjoying a hot chocolate while staring sentimentally out of the window?    Of course, I'm just jealous because I have less snow to put in my gratitude journal


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> So, are you enjoying a hot chocolate while staring sentimentally out of the window?



:teehee:  No.  I am sitting with most of the lights out with the Christmas tree  lights on.

Earlier I took long way home driving, in the snow.   Then walked a bit in the snow. :teehee:


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

On our street, everyone has luminaries set out at the side of the road.  With the Christmas lights on, we even had some liquid snow this evening to give us a true taste of Christmas.

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Wow, that sounds great Steve.  

Merry Christmas! All the best wishes to all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



Daniel said:


> I guess Mother Nature is de-dandruffing her hair to get ready for the New Year.





NicNak said:


> Mother nature should use Head and Shoulders instead if that is the case



"Respect the hair!"  (I've never fully understood what that means...)



Daniel said:


> Yes, I have gone on vacation to Colorado, etc. during the winter, but only when I was a kid.  Back then, I thought it was rather unexciting and overrated



It is overrated. Highly overrated. :vent: :rant:  :smack:


----------



## Domo (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Aww i have never seen snow.

Who's going to sponsor me coming to Canada for a visit?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

How about we just send you a bag of it and that way you can stay warm? 

Actually, in Ottawa it's very mild tonight... you don't even need gloves.


----------



## Andy (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Hey I told you I would trade living arrangements with you no problem...


----------



## Domo (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *



STP said:


> Hey I told you I would trade living arrangements with you no problem...


I don't think you would want to live with my parents


----------



## Andy (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

lol I think it would be good for me. Suck for them though. lol


----------



## Jackie (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

Anyone want the snow we have had here?  They are welcome to it and all the ice and comes after it melts a bit


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: It's snowing!!!!! *

No snow yet here just a bit on the ground  Its okay though i spayed snowflakes on my windows with stensils that is the best kind of snow


----------



## Andy (Dec 25, 2009)

Stensil snowflakes are great to, they don't taste as good when they land on your tongue though:yuck:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 25, 2009)

That is funny yeh they leave a little after taste


----------



## NicNak (Dec 25, 2009)

Today I  was singing in my head "Rain, Rain Go Away.  Come again another day"

Soooo cold and rain.  Has to be the worst kind.  I wish we had snow instead, or nothing at all.

Cold rain is the worsse.  :cold:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeh raining here too ihate rain. took my sis home and almost fell twice on ice now my hip pain is so bad aaaa.  I would rather have snow too at least i can't slide on it  just get stuck.  Oh ya i got 4 wheel drive so no i won't get stuck either   give me snow just a little then


----------

